# switching trainers



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

i recently was training with a guy in new jersey, i definately didnt feel i was getting my moneys worth, so i have decided to try and switch trainers,, i think im gonna work with john soares out of new york..he is a little closer and i have heard some good things about his training,,, i was just wondering if anyone has worked with him, that could give me some insight good or bad....thanks


----------



## jay kutilek (May 12, 2009)

john is very good!!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

vincent demaio said:


> i recently was training with a guy in new jersey, i definately didnt feel i was getting my moneys worth, so i have decided to try and switch trainers,, i think im gonna work with john soares out of new york..he is a little closer and i have heard some good things about his training,,, i was just wondering if anyone has worked with him, that could give me some insight good or bad....thanks


I've trialed with John at a couple of Dobermann events over the years. He is an excellent handler and trainer and a nice guy. I haven't heard anyone say anything bad about him.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I met with him a couple of years ago & liked him. I spent most of the day with him watching him work with a number of dogs from pups to mature dogs. He worked a little bit with 2 of my dogs & we discussed where in training they were. My female at that time had a great deal of SchH training on her & I just hadn't titled her yet. My older male was an 8 month old pup that I had put limited training on, due to his age. I had set up a training schedule with him & the day before I was supposed to start training with him I fell & severly injured my back. I have not been able to train at a high level since that injury. I have only heard good things about him. I spoke with a number of his clients, prior to meeting with him. I believe that he also works with Carlos Rojas. I think that he does some co-training & decoy work for him. At least he did at that time. It was an almost 2 hours trip, one way, to him, but I was willing to do that because I felt that he was a very good trainer. When I met with him, he was working dogs at a small field in Warwick, NJ. JMO


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Anne Jones said:


> I met with him a couple of years ago & liked him. I spent most of the day with him watching him work with a number of dogs from pups to mature dogs. He worked a little bit with 2 of my dogs & we discussed where in training they were. My female at that time had a great deal of SchH training on her & I just hadn't titled her yet. My older male was an 8 month old pup that I had put limited training on, due to his age. I had set up a training schedule with him & the day before I was supposed to start training with him I fell & severly injured my back. I have not been able to train at a high level since that injury. I have only heard good things about him. I spoke with a number of his clients, prior to meeting with him. I believe that he also works with Carlos Rojas. I think that he does some co-training & decoy work for him. At least he did at that time. It was an almost 2 hours trip, one way, to him, but I was willing to do that because I felt that he was a very good trainer. When I met with him, he was working dogs at a small field in Warwick, NJ. JMO


thanks for the responses,,,im scheduled to work with him tuesday morning,,he is a liitle pricey per session, which i dont mind as long as its worth it..i will let you know how it went,, thanks again


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have heard good things about his Malinois, Vion De la Ferra (I think that's right). Does anyon know anything about this dog?


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I have heard good things about his Malinois, Vion De la Ferra (I think that's right). Does anyon know anything about this dog?


i watched some youtube vids with him and vion,,that dog looked really nice


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

I train with Jon twice a week, he is a good friend, you cant go wrong with him. He is an excellent trainer, has trained all over the world, truley understands the behaviors of the dog. My name is Eric and I am sure at some point I will meet you. What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

vincent demaio said:


> i watched some youtube vids with him and vion,,that dog looked really nice


 

yes he looked really nice in the vids...and got the helpers choice at the 07 Mali, nat'ls. A friend of mine see him and was very impressed.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Vincent, I meant to say the he was working out of a field in Warwick, NEW YORK not NJ. It's a nice country area, without being way out in the boonies. My friend's sister has a horse farm in Warwick. Have a great time, & happy training.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I a trainer in new jersey and will say you made a good choice if you are not using me.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Eric FAvetta said:


> I train with Jon twice a week, he is a good friend, you cant go wrong with him. He is an excellent trainer, has trained all over the world, truley understands the behaviors of the dog. My name is Eric and I am sure at some point I will meet you. What kind of dog do you have?


i have a 7 month old female mali..what days do you train??


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

vincent demaio said:


> i have a 7 month old female mali..what days do you train??


 i went to my first day of training this morning,,i think it went very well...and john was extremely helpful and knowledgable..im looking foward to next week..glad i made the switch..thank again for all the replies


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad it went well. It is always hard to recommend someone, as everyone's ideas of good training & espectations can be so very different. It can sometimes just be your dog & the trainers's 'style' that don't always mesh. Each dog is & learns differently, & some trainers use cookie cutter training. Good ones don't. I didn't see that with John at all. He saw each dog as an individual & worked them differently.

Good luck with your training with John. I am green with envy. :-( Have fun!


----------

